# take your time



## akana

How would you translate the following into Finnish?

(Take your time) and do it right. It doesn't pay to rush if you have to redo it later.
_(Take your time) ja tee se kunnolla. Ei kannata kiirehtiä jos työ on tehtävä uudestaan myöhemmin. 
_
To a salesperson:
No thanks, I'm just browsing.
Well, (take your time.) Everything with a red tag is 20 percent off.
_Ei Kiitos, selailen vaan.
No, (take your time.) Kaikki punalappuset ovat 20% alennuksella.

Kiitos!_


----------



## sakvaka

Some possibilities:
_
Älä suotta kiirehdi ja tee se kunnolla. Mitä sitä turhaan kiirehtiä, jos työn joutuu sen takia tekemään myöhemmin uudestaan!
_ - Ei kiitos, selailen vain. (_vaan _is informal spelling/pronunciation)
_- Joo, katso vain rauhassa (t. ei mitään kiirettä). Kaikissa punalapulla merkityissä on muuten (= by the way) 20 % alennus._


----------



## kirahvi

akana said:


> How would you translate the following into Finnish?
> 
> (Take your time) and do it right. It doesn't pay to rush if you have to redo it later.
> _(Take your time) ja tee se kunnolla. Ei kannata kiirehtiä jos työ on tehtävä uudestaan myöhemmin.
> _
> To a salesperson:
> No thanks, I'm just browsing.
> Well, (take your time.) Everything with a red tag is 20 percent off.
> *Ei Kiitos, selailen vaan.*
> No, (take your time.) Kaikki punalappuset ovat 20% alennuksella.
> 
> Kiitos!



The verb selailla literally means browsing, I wouldn't use the word in this context unless I was looking at a book or a magazine, or maybe going through a cd stand or something that I can flip.

Normally, in a shoe store or something, I'd say _Olen vain katselemassa _instead of using the word _selailla_.


----------

